# Assoziiere den Namen des Posters über Dir



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Das Spiel läuft so ab: Ihr nehmt den Namen des Posters über mir (sprich beim nächsten Poster wärs dann "Davatar") und erzählt, woran Euch der Name erinnert. Sollte Euch dazu nichts direkt einfallen erfindet Ihr ne kleine Geschichte, zB wie der Poster zu seinem Namen gekommen sein könnte oder was der Name für ne Bedeutung haben könnte oder sowas.

Wenn Euch der Name an was erinnert, schreibt Ihr was im Stil von:
_Der Name "Vorposter" erinnert mich an ein Poster von der Band "Die Vorposter", das ich früher mal hatte. Das hing über meinem Bett und ist mir irgendwann mal in der Nacht aufs Gesicht gefallen. Als ich dann aufgewacht bin war ich völlig verwirrt und musste erstmal realisieren, dass ich unter nem Poster liege_.

Die Geschichten können echt oder fiktiv sein.

So ich bin auf Eure Assoziationen und Geschichten gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich an das Wort "Avatar" ... das D verdränge ich deshalb ganz gerne mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Silpknot, Musik


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2009)

an einen drachen und ne 1. vllt Nr one dragon? zudem errinert es mich an ne serie die es früher auf super rtl gab. da konnten sich leute verwandeln udn hatten dann so komsiche rüstungen?? meien da waren auch drachen im spiel.

bei Tonk Pils hätte ich an ein Bier gedacht Oo


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Diamant, Geld^^
Vlt etwas Blitzendes


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

ja das erninnert mich an nen drachen und ne 1 mhh... mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt nicht ein ^^


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich einerseits an ein Smilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und andererseits an Otto, den Ausserfriesischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (29. Juli 2009)

Wie schon Tonk hab ich beim Namen Davatar meistens an das Wort Avatar gedacht. .. Hätte jetzt zwar lieber eine spannende Geschichte geschrieben, aber das war leider alles, was mir zu dem Namen einfiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (29. Juli 2009)

Ayi erinnert mich an einen dreanei schmanen den ich in einem bild eines vorposters geshen habe =)


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

ihr seid alle schrecklich unkreativ! -.-

Also bei forenliebling fällt mir wirklich nur eins ein: B1ubb xD


----------



## Anem (29. Juli 2009)

der Name hat vermutlich nix damit zu tun, aber er erinnert mich an das Wort "Klette" und somit an meinen ersten Freund....der war so dermaßen anhänglich, dass es einfach nur noch nervtötend war.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab an "Anmerkung"(Anm.) gedacht


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

Dachte an das Bitbeast von Tyson (Beyblade :O)


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte an einen Asiaten halt^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

Dachet an eine Guillotine :O


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte an Drachenjaeger, diese Bescheurte Kindersendung xP


----------



## Hanfgurke (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 + dragon2 = double dragon

Hach die guten Beat 'em Ups für den GameBoy xD


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

Wasserwurst (kP wieso :O)


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

da muß ich dann doch glatt an dragon hunters denken ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich assoziire es mit dem ereignis wie ich mal auf einer Geburtstagsfeier DIE Lachnummer war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerl (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich assoziire es mit dem ereignis wie ich mal auf einer Geburtstagsfeier DIE Lachnummer war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dragon1 ---> drag on = Englisch und heißt übersetzt weiterschleppen also ist Drag-on-1 "Einer der sich weiterschleppt"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

So spricht unser Lehrer Schueler an, wenn er richtig wuetend ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

es erinnert mich an einen.... DRACHEN


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

Meine erste brille war Blau :O


----------



## mookuh (29. Juli 2009)

Öhm an jemand aus meiner klasse der Vietnamese ist


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Steak, lecker mhmhm Schnitzel, Geschnetzeltes, Kottlers, Milch, also viele schoene sachen xP


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

An einen Drachen.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

Skate Row :O


----------



## villain (30. Juli 2009)

klingt vielleicht doof, aber ich musste schmunzeln, weil ich dachte, dass das der name für einen chinesischen boxer sein  könnte (lang zu/ so wie verkehrsminister um lei tung..)


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

villain schrieb:


> klingt vielleicht doof, aber ich musste schmunzeln, weil ich dachte, dass das der name für einen chinesischen boxer sein  könnte (lang zu/ so wie verkehrsminister um lei tung..)




...


Villian


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht zu nahe treten LiangZhou, aber hast du das Spiel verstanden?

Was bitte ist Villian?


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

LhiangZhou...ich frag mich grad wie man das korrekt ausspricht. Das könnte natürlich die klassisch chinesische Variante sein "Lhi-Aaaang-Z'u!" oder eher die Französische Variante "Lhiong Sü" oder eventuell die recht vermorkste Deutsche Sprichweise "Lian Tsou"...

Auf alle Fälle geh ich davon aus, dass das der Name einer Stadt oder eines Bezirks oder sowas ist und weniger ein Personenname. Vermutlich stammt der Vorposter von dort, hat Verwandte dort oder war mal dort in den Ferien und das hat ihm so sehr gefallen, dass er sich hier nun so nennt.

Edit: Son Mist, jetzt hat sich claet noch reingeschlichen...
also hier zu claet:
Irgendwie erinnert mich der Name an etwas, das die Frauen haben, Männer aber nicht 



Spoiler



Klitoris


...fragt mich nicht warum, kling einfach danach ^^
Alternativ könnts aber auch in Richtung "clap" gehn, also klatschen...aber so richtig zuweisen kann ichs nirgendwo.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2009)

mmhhh davatar ....davatar das erninnert mich an *trommelwirbel* einen avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

lol - das find ich großartig - alles beides xD

Davatar - hm ..

Irgendwie kommt mir sofort eine Verbindung zu dem Namen David. Außerdem denke ich - natürlich - auch immer an Avatar. Dann kommt immer die Assoziation zu dem Avatar vom Raumschiff Andromeda aus der gleichnamigen Serie. Dann denke ich, dass der Avatar von Rommy echt heiß ist. 

Und dann frag ich mich, ob du irgendwie Ähnlichkeiten mit deinem Profilbild hast xD

*edit*
nargh xD zeitgleich...

Aber da DER Lachmann (nicht irgendeiner, es ist DER Lachmann) zu unkreativ war und nur bereits Gesagtes wiederholt hat, bin ich mal so frei mich hier einfach mal frech stehen zu lassen xD
Der nächste möge sagen was immer er möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Thihihi ne, mit nem Ork hab ich nicht viel gemeinsam...naja vielleicht bin ich so chaotisch wie ein Ork, aber sonst ähnle ich keinem Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...wobei...wenns lecker Bücheraufstrich gäbe würd ichs vielleicht mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich esse nämlich so gut wie alles, bzw will so gut wie alles, von dem behauptet wird, dass es zur Gattung "Essware" gehört, mal probiert haben.

Aber jetzt ist mir grad eingefallen wie claet vermutlich auf seinen Namen gekommen ist:
In Wirklichkeit schreibt mans nämlich korrekt "c143T" und das ist das WoW-Passwort von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Mist! Gut, dass du meinen LoginNamen nicht weißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal ohne Mist, weißt nich wo der Name herkommt?


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

Da denke ich an clit, sprich clitoris. Und ich dachte bei villain halt an villian (Und ich bemerke grad das, dass ein Fail meinerseits war)


@Davatar

Es ist wohl ein Personenname, meiner nämlich.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

claet = clät
das ist einfach extrem falsch geschreiben und sollte "Klett" heissen.
Also kommt claet von Klettverschluss und ist vielleicht sogar eine Turnschuhmarke.

äh mist zu langsam


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

da in dem Nick "Eleanor" enthalten ist erinnert er mich an ein Lied mit dem selben Namen...aber mir will einfach nicht mehr einfallen von wem das war.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2009)

Amen


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

Warcraft 3, epische schlachten, Rexxar, Misha, Rhokan, Schattenjaeger, Stunden des Glueckes, Nazgrel, Frozen Throne, und so vieles mehr <3


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

Immernoch Beyblade


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2009)

klingt für mich wie eine aufforderung: lang zu.
also beim essen oder sonstwo.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2009)

mhh grüne brille .... grüne brille ...mhhh.....mir fällt nix ein außer ner grünen brille ^^ sry =/ bin nich so kreativ ^^


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Entweder ein Clown oder jemand der viel lacht. Oder beides.


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

"Skatero" klingt nach japanischem Skateboard-Fahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (31. Juli 2009)

hmm ich denke das ist offensichtlich ^^ aber Davater...Darth Vader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2009)

El Homer

kommt mir spontan so Homer Simpson in den sinn.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich an einen Elben aus HdR


----------



## Winipek (31. Juli 2009)

Klingt für mich nach ner finnischen Metallband...könnte auch ne deutsche sein, die  findet das sich was finnisches "cool" anhört^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

hört sich an wie winnie poh(schreibt mab das so?)^^


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Juli 2009)

Nicht irgendein Lachmann, DER Lachmann!

Bisserl hochnäsig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Juli 2009)

DA IST !ER DER TYP DER MICH IM TRAUM UNGEBRACHT HAT,WAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

hm, das erinnert mich irgendwie an Arwen... kann nix dagegen tun ^^


----------



## Soladra (31. Juli 2009)

Tja, dein Name wiederum erinnert mich an Arwen!

Arwen ist sauer, weil Aragoin mit ihrer Zofe geschlafen hat zund klaut ihm deswegen sein Käsemesser.

So kenn ich das Spiel... ach egal


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

Soladra....so ähnlich hieß mal ne Blutelfe auf meinem Server :O




@ awon

WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Tja.. Ich glaub ich hab mal in nem Film nen Schwertkämpfer mit dem Namen gehört?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

hm...Sola...Solar...Sonne, ich kann bei dem Namen nur an Sonne denken


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

fast: Lat: Sol=Sonne ardere=brennen. Daraus ist Soladera entstanden, jetzt Soladra

dein Name hört sich an wie der Anfang von nem Satzt: An nem...


----------



## Vartez (1. August 2009)

Solaris nur etwas umgeform  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

hm erinnert mich irgendwie an was Spanisches...Gommez oder so, mehr fällt mir dazu gerade nicht ein ^-^


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

Immernoch die Elfe von meinem Server ;D


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Immer noch der Schwertkämpfer...


----------



## Vartez (2. August 2009)

Immer noch Solaris :>  *Mitmach*


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Hört sich an wie Latenz...


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

da isser wieder der Sonnenschein ^-^


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

/ doppelpost


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

immer noch Arwen...


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

ich habs jetzt mal Rückwärts versucht...also Ardalos...da gibts ne Schauspielerin die heißt so ähnlich


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

hey meine Freundein heißt Amena, dein name Rückwärts mit nem A davor


----------



## SicVenom (2. August 2009)

Das ist ein (mir fällt das fremdwort nicht ein xD) Buchstabendreherwort für Amen

edit: mist zu lahm...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

erinnert mich an venom aus spiderman (und nein ich mein nicht diesen möchtegern venom aus spiderman 3 sondern den richtigen aus den comics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

sry doppelopost =/


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Clown aus de ersten One Piece Folgen.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

Ich will jemand anderen als Vorposter^^


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich auch^^


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an was Süßes......


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ersetzte a durch I 
Echt an was?


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

An was schönes angenehmes...........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein...oder doch...erinnert mich nur an mein Vorbild...


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

WAS??


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

mhm solala fällt mir da nur ein^^


----------



## LiangZhou (2. August 2009)

Ein Gildenmember nennt Edelsteine in WoW immer Klunker :O


----------



## El Homer (3. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an drawn together


----------



## Winipek (3. August 2009)

Irgendwie ein spanischer Homer Simpson oder ne verhuntzte Version von "El Hombre" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein spanischer Homer Simpson oder ne verhuntzte Version von "El Hombre"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hört sich an wie so ne wutz aus der Muppet-Show...(?)

ps: das l in meinem name ist ein L nur klein, KEIN i/I!


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

An einen Gangsta, klingt so "BozzRulez" like


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

erinnert mich an Japan oder China.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an Lethal


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Erinnert mich trotzdem noch an ne Stadt oder sowas, drum hab ich mal gegoogelt und diesen Wiki-Eintrag gefunden.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

:O


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Anime Serien die nachmittags immer auf RTL2 laufen


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

hm erinnert mich an Kel'Thuzad ^^


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

An Kirche von wegen Amen und so^^


----------



## SicVenom (6. August 2009)

Sehr schöner Name^^ erinnert mich ein wenig an die Namen der Albae <3


----------



## Winipek (7. August 2009)

Klingt für mich irgendwie krank ^^ irgendwas giftiges...


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Hört sich an wie Meerschweinchen auf Englisch find ich.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Soladra hört sich an wie ne Fertigsalatsoße  xD


----------



## Strahlemann (7. August 2009)

Ein 24 (vllt auch älter) Jahre alter Raucher/in....


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

Hm...klingt wie ein Arbeiter im Atomkraftwerk..


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Leht das an den Koloss von Nero an?


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

Nein. An den Nachtstahlkoloss aus Magic-The Gathering.


Dein Name...hm...Fantasyname-Generator?


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Da ich Leetspeak nicht sonderlich mag und daher schnell mal die überflüssigen Zeichen weglass, heisst Du bei mir "Kloss", also wie wenn man nen Kloss im Hals hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_Mit Davatar verbinde ich der Avatar wen es nicht stimmt erlautere mir die bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Rexxar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_Rex-Latein fur Konig :/ das o is ne zugabe aus langewiele ^^
wobei iich erst Monate spater gesagt bekommen hab was Rex bedeutet^^_


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Ein Förster hat mal einen Fuchs so genannt.


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2009)

Typischer Fantasyname.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Rex-Latein fur Konig :/ das o is ne zugabe aus langewiele ^^
> wobei iich erst Monate spater gesagt bekommen hab was Rex bedeutet^^_


dahte schon, du kannst nur nich deklinieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spaß beiseite... tabuno:
tabu? no!
denk ich mir dabei


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Ganz klar der Song von Samy Deluxe <3


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Zigaretten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Soladra... irgendein Sternensystem... zuviel Sol drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (8. August 2009)

Irgendwie "Enterprise"....^^
Klingt zumindest für mich nach "Kapitän"...ich denk mal nicht , das es mit Sailor Moon zutuen hat ?!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2009)

Kommt mir so... unsere Kleine Farm... vor ^^


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

Kommt mir iwie direkt Starwars innen Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2009)

Vicell
da kommt mir irgendwie ein bild von einer Batterie in den sinn.


----------



## Winipek (12. August 2009)

Hmm...erinnert mich an Bachelor, weis auch nicht wieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..wahrscheinlich, weil ich "bkeleanor" nicht wirklich lese und mein Kopf so was ähnlich klingendes drauss macht ^^


----------



## Benzka (12. August 2009)

Nich böse nehmen :S
aber irgendwie an ein weinendes Schwein xD


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

MERCEDES-BENZ K^^


----------



## Winipek (12. August 2009)

Benzka schrieb:


> Nich böse nehmen :S
> aber irgendwie an ein weinendes Schwein xD



Rofl- das ja mal ne Aussage^^

btt:
Irgend was mit Starship Troopers, das ist das erste was mir spontan in den Kopf kommt


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Rofl- das ja mal ne Aussage^^
> 
> btt:
> Irgend was mit Starship Troopers, das ist das ertse was mir spontan in den Kopf kommt



der heißt Johnny Rico^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2009)

das erste was mir da einfällt sind motoräder^^


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2009)

ein komiker...und zwar nicht irgend einer sondern DER komiker der komiker :-)


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

sieht aus wie ein Name dem ein Rechtschreibfehler vorausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. August 2009)

Klingt wie Avatar mit einem D vor. Könnte ein Fantasyname sein.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2009)

Der Koloss von Rhodos


----------



## Benzka (12. August 2009)

Satan transformiert zu Terrorsatan xD und erlent die neue Fähigkeit Terrorstoß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (13. August 2009)

Benzka ..hmm.. der gute russische Vodka?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2009)

erinnert mich an Wini Puh und/oder die serie Twin Peaks Oo


----------



## Vicell (14. August 2009)

Hmm, irgendwie Dämonen, wieso keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (14. August 2009)

Vicell= anderer Name für "Vincennt das Wiesel"

auch bekannt in Mafia Kreisen, als "Donni Vincento- den Mann für die schmutzigen Sachen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (14. August 2009)

Das Wini erinnert mich iwie kann Mini und das Pek das Kek sprich lol =P
Minilol, rofl

Oder Winnie Puh ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2009)

Vicell = Vitel ^^


----------



## Vicell (14. August 2009)

Gauloises24 = Mafiosi 0o


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

Vicell... hmm
Ahja an Cell von Dragonball.


----------



## Pathorì (15. August 2009)

Hm..Mischung aus Skater und Hero?


----------



## Vicell (16. August 2009)

Pathori erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Undeadmage von nen Server wo mein Twink drauf ist..

Huch, er ists ja echt :O


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Vicell...entweder hat das mit dem Mineralwasser zu tun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder aber mit "Vincenzo" und dann ists klip und klar: Ein Mafiosi! Wobei Vincenzo klingt ein Bisschen nach Handlanger, weniger nach Pate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnte auch der sein, der ne kurze Nebenrolle im Film hat, nen Auftrag erledigen muss und dabei getötet wird.

So jetzt wisst Ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (17. August 2009)

Davatar...
Ursprünglich sollte es eigentlich Darth Vader werden...leider konnte er nicht so gut englisch und kam auch noch aus Norddeutschland, wo Plattdeutsch die Sprache der Wahl ist ... joa und wenn man Darth Vader auf plattdeutsch ausspricht kommt halt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davatar dabei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (17. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an eine Stadt in Kanada.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2009)

Erinnert mich bisserl an Belufr, jemanden aus meiner Gilde.


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

LiangZhou..
Hmm
Vllt en chinesischer Steuereintreiber der kleine Kinder schlägt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Libbylein (19. August 2009)

hmm vicell = vitel + duracell = noch länger hoppelnde häschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

mhh libby(s) is das nich was von Nestlé


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Xectus klingt wie Kaktus


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

Mhh..weiß nicht , sage einfach mal wieder  avater ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

hm Rafael mit Buchstabendreher ^^


----------



## Winipek (20. August 2009)

Ein 4 Stunden am Tag Raucher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Winnipou oder wie der Bär da heißt


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

ich denk an nen mini-tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Hmm schwer...
DER Lachmann...
Ich denk da ganz spontan an nen lachenden Mann der sich hier nur aufhällt um Leute zu flamen hier zu trollen oder zu lachen :O


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Weiß nicht ob das schon war: 

Jägermeister
(Wegen dem fehlenden "F" für "F"lachmann)
:þ


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Pardon, aber du hast den Flachmann da oben nochmal genannt, du hast mich vergessen-.-'


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Ok warst schneller Pardon:

Moderne Batterie: Vi (Cell)


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Hmm schwer...
> DER Lachmann...
> Ich denk da ganz spontan an nen lachenden Mann der sich hier nur aufhällt um Leute zu flamen hier zu trollen oder zu lachen :O



verdammt er weiß wieso ich hier bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muß wieder an nen mini tauren oder nen minotaurus denken =O


----------



## Libbylein (20. August 2009)

Der Joker bei Batman =)


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Libbylein - Gemeinbekanntliche als Spioninagentin - Kindertaschentuchbenutzer - Pampersträger sowie T-Online und Firefox User.

Spaß beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Libbylein..
Hört sich stark nach ner Verniedlichung von nen RL Namen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Noch 3x mein Name und ich lös auf was es wirklich heist )

Das alle denken das des ne Batterie ist..^^


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

erinnert mich irgenwie an diese hautcreme, vicy oder wie die heißt 
zumindest kenn ich noch die werbung: 'Vicy - Weil Gesundheit auch Hautsache ist.'


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Kronas heisst en Gildi von mir )


----------



## Libbylein (20. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Libbylein - Gemeinbekanntliche als Spioninagentin - Kindertaschentuchbenutzer - Pampersträger sowie T-Online und Firefox User.
> 
> Spaß beiseite
> 
> ...




hihi t-online ? nein! firefox? nein! dann eher safari wg mac. auch kein pampers mehr, spionageagentin? vielleicht^^und kintertaschentuchbenutzer? ja kommt hin, 

Libbylein ist die Verniedlichung von Libby und so heißt meine kleine Gnomkriegerin bei WOW =) 

so nun zu dir:
hmm vicell = vielleicht soll es ja VICE heißen wie Miami VICE nur halt nicht die Nr I sondern VICE NR II =))


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an eine Libelle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (21. August 2009)

Naja... die wilde Braut halt ^^
obwohl die nicht sehr wild ausschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an Winnie Puuh....ich musste meiner Tochter als sie 4 war jeden Abend Geschichten über Winnie Puuh und seine Freunde vorlesen. Bis ich alle Bücher auswendig konnte und Winnie Puuh am liebsten die Gurgel umgedreht hätte *grins* 

P.S.  nicht wild ausschauen, heisst ja nicht dass man nicht wild sein kann *fg* don´t judge a book by it´s cover  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Nunja, fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte nicht meinen Namen nehmen, sonders Libbyleins da ich ihr keine Bewertung gegeben hab da ichs oben schon tat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Hatte Libby auch schon bewertet...und nu? lol
und winipek hab ich auch schon....wer ist denn nu dran?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Libbylein (21. August 2009)

Wildebraut schrieb:


> Hatte Libby auch schon bewertet...und nu? lol
> und winipek hab ich auch schon....wer ist denn nu dran?
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaub das ist das Ende 0_o

@ vicell: du wolltest deinen Namen aber bei 3 mal raten aufdecken
Nun hatte ich Recht mit dem Vice Nr. 2 ????


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

Libbylein klingt nach kleinem Mädchen irgendwo so zwischen 3 und 5 Jahren alt mit nem RIESENlutscher in der Hand und ner rosa Schleife im Haar.


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Davatar erinnert mich an den Devanthar.....der ist aus dem Buch der Elfen. Ein Dämon der ein Gestaltenwandler ist und sicch somit in den Liebsten einer Elfenzauberin verwandelt und mit ihr ein Kind zeugt.
Diese bekommt das Kind und wird von der Elfenkönigin aus dem Elfenreich verbannt weil sie das Kind nicht tötet sondern es in Sicherheit bringt damit es vor der Rache der Königin sicher ist.....

so...lange Geschichte ^^


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Öhm ja Wildebraut...
woran erinnert einen das?^^
Weiss nich schwer...
hmmm..
*nachdenk*....
*grübel*
GENAAAAAAU
vergessen q.q


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2009)

Hört sich an wie ein billiger Abklatsch von "Dell", oder "Duracell"


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

Benjamin... nichts tolles... ^^


----------



## freezex (26. August 2009)

Also bei deinem namen hab ich mich erst verlesen und zwar hab ich senjor kiith gelesen, da kamen mir gleich zwei sachen in den sinn, vielleicht bist du n Senior der gern in nem Kilth rumläuft

oder du bist der sehnjor von K.I.T.T aus nightrider, also n recht altes auto -> das lässt mich daraus schliessen das du david hasselhoffs ebenbild, in nem Kilt bist der die alte version von K.I.T.T fährt.


----------



## Wildebraut (26. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an ein Insektenspray *g* Freeze Ex und die Kakerlaken haben nie mehr Sex.....oder so....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Wildebraut, ganz klar: Mitglied oder vielleicht sogar Anführerin einer Motorradgang. Du fährst ne Harley Davidson, die Hälfte Deines Körpers ist mit Tattoos übersäht (Totenköpfe und Dämonen versteht sich), Dein Lieblingslied ist "Born to be wild!" und wenn Dich jemand schief anguckt wirst Du schnell jähzornig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, entweder hast Du Kupferrotes Haar oder aber niemand weiss, welche Farbe Deine Haare haben, weil Du eh immer ein Kopftuch im Piraten-Style an hast.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_mm..Davatar da hohre ich nur Der avatar raus merh nich :/_


----------



## Gribi (26. August 2009)

An einen Hund den ich mal kannte xD


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Hmm.. da kommt mir Griebenschmalz in den Sinn (etwas , was ich überhaupt nicht mag) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also die Grieben ...


----------



## Steffi_HH (27. August 2009)

Als ich noch klein war und Reitstunden hatte, da gab es ein Pferd, das hieß Winipek!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Alle Steffies, die ich je kennengelernt habe waren blond und hatten nen Pferdeschwanz - ausnahmslos!
Drum bist Du ziemlich sicher blond und hast nen Pferdeschwanz.

Das HH steht vermutlich für ne Ortschaft oder ne Region oder sowas.


----------



## freezex (31. August 2009)

Gut weil ichs schon mehrmals in dem Forum gelesen hab war der erste einfall wieder mal der Avatar,
aber auch da-vatar wär möglich und in einem traditonellem dorf mit speziellem dialekt könnt das der Vater heissen, also hast du Kinder.


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Hört sich nach freizeit an, ooder nach gefroren.

NEIN, mein name kommt niht aus dem Fabastynamen-generator!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Pokemon, Solarstrahl ^.^ .


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer erinnert mich ganz klar an Eines:
Hooch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kennts noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. August 2009)

An den besten Vater der Welt -> Da Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Davatar


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

Prost! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer klingt irgendwie nach nach nem wissenschaftlichen gerät.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Freezex: Kostenlose Zecken.


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Jemand, der was gegen die Alkopopsteuer hat, also vermutlich um die 14-16 Jahre alt^^
oder
Jemand der die Alkopopsteuer befürwortet, da das Zeug wiederlich ist und nicht richtig knallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerkatze (31. August 2009)

Erinnert mich an eine Geschichte damals, wir waren mit dem Auto in Luxemburg um zu Tanken und Kippen zu kaufen (ja, Gauloises) und wir vom Zoll angehalten wurden, damit die unser Auto durchsuchen konnten ^^ Gott, hat das ewig gedauert...


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_Erinert mich irgent wie an Wildkatz aus Tail Spin ^^

ja der zoll bei uns is nervig xD ^^ die lassen sich immer so lange zeit ^^_


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2009)

erinnert mich an diesen doofen hund im tv mit nem o hinten dran


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

herr der ringe


----------



## Winipek (1. September 2009)

Der Lachmann ist der Bruder vom Lachsack, der ja das schwarze Schaf in der Familie ist und der darum auch nur noch "der Sack" genannt wird.
Heimlich und still weint der Lachmann aber jeden Abend in sein Kissen, weil er seinen Bruder gerne wieder sehen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fogbob (1. September 2009)

du hast bestimmt mal bei einem komischen asiatischen Spiel names "Ipek" gewonnen... Win Ipek ... klarer Fall :-D
(Was Ipek für ein Spiel ist weiß ich aber auch nicht, muss hoch kompliziert sein!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Der Lachmann ist der Bruder vom Lachsack, der ja das schwarze Schaf in der Familie ist und der darum auch nur noch "der Sack" genannt wird.
> Heimlich und still weint der Lachmann aber jeden Abend in sein Kissen, weil er seinen Bruder gerne wieder sehen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O_o ok....alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhh fogbob...mhh spongebob? ahh genau spongebob x)


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2009)

Hmm errinnert mich an einen Flachmann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (2. September 2009)

Tokenlord 

Assoziiere ich mal so:

Der Herr über die Wechselautomaten nahegelegener Flipperautomaten. 
"To play insert token"


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

fifus, irgendwie was mit Hund. kann man das essen ?


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Hmm... der Name erscheint mir, als würde er einem Stammesangehörigem der Maya-Indianer gehören.
Die Übersetzung lautet: "Der Leise Wind" und wurde ihm gegeben, als er noch im Windelalter unter einer ziemlich üblen Magenverstimmung litt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

winni puh ^^


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Da drängt sich mir der Gedanke an Reggae auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vermutlich ein Rastafari mit dickem Joi...äh, Zigarette und wallenden Klamotten auf dem Summerjam. Dieses Jahr war ER der Star auf der Haupttribüne ..Jo Man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






winnipeg jets ... ne kanadische eishockeymanschaft. und dann n genialer eishockeyspieler und menschen der dort vor langer zeit gespielt hat _thomas steen_. ich war mit n paar freunden bei seinem abschiedsspiel in schweden. danach da noch urlaub gemacht, viele nette leute kennengelernt. war ne geile zeit ...


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Sympathisant.. Sympathisch.. nett? (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein ..."Anti-Baby-Pille". Klingt irgendwie so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, wie so eine Marke...Belphega, das neueste Produkt auf dem Markt der Empfängnis verhütenden Medikamente.


----------



## Tokenlord (2. September 2009)

Winifred. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Tokenlord - Meister des Betrugs und Herr über die Würfel-Cheats...^^
Niemand kann gegen ihn gewinnen, denn ER hat die Macht ! 

Oder er ist ein ganz Netter und verteilt die Token supergerecht - der Robin Hood der Plündermeister!

Ein Hoch auf den Tokenlord!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

winni puh ^^


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Ich vermute ein Zusammenhang zu Rafael ...und daraus wurde Afrael^^


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

Da muss ich unwillkürlich an ne stadt denken... Kramt seine alte weltkarte hervor und sucht wo sie is...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. September 2009)

hört sich an wie ein gericht beim inder^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. September 2009)

Der Frustdoktor wenn das Inet mal nicht geht!


----------



## Kalaschnikrusch (13. September 2009)

Hirse...  erinnert mich irgendwie an Haferflocken ^^


----------



## Lethior (13. September 2009)

Russland oder ein Land in der Ecke^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Elfen...


----------



## Redryujin (14. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Elfen...




UnDead Destroyer erinnert mich an einen Todesritter mit einer Unheiligskillung.


----------



## Winipek (14. September 2009)

hmm... ein "schmutziges "Wort auf finnisch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

Winnipuh den Honigbären


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. September 2009)

Marvin Mode in Gothic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2009)

hm jigsaw puzzle...
krankes puzzlespiel in saw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Ausnahmsweis keine rosa rote brille ^^

ne grüne brille xD 
_


----------



## Vicell (25. September 2009)

Rexo - Rexona =D


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

vicell - da denk ich an witzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spricht man vielleicht anders aus, aber finds lustig


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2009)

_


Vicell schrieb:



			Rexo - Rexona =D
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



wie ich den spruch so dermasen hasse :/

meine 70ger hexe heisst Ronaxa muss mir das da schon genug anhohren _


----------



## Mindadar (25. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> wie ich den spruch so dermasen hasse :/
> ...



Wie schon vorher eben irgendwo genannt.....Deospray?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

mhh erinnert mich an was grieschiches oder so.... halt irgwendwas altes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2009)

_Der Lachmann- Der Lacht Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm jigsaw puzzle...
> krankes puzzlespiel in saw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht nur in Saw... Jigsaw Puzzle ist einfach "Puzzle" obwohl es doppelt gemoppelt ist da Jigsaw alleine schon Puzzle bedeuten kann... gemeinhin bezeichnet der Laie auch so gerne "Kreuzworträtsel" wenn er versucht Englisch zu sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Lachmann- Der Lacht Mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rexo... Hund... Schäferhund...


----------



## Vicell (25. September 2009)

Selor Kiith -> Pokeeeemooooon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frag mich nich wieso, aber du bist nen Pokemon für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AUch wenns vermutlich was mit Starwars ist (:


----------



## MagicDarrok (26. September 2009)

Vicell wird bei mir aus irgendem Grund zu Vincent

aber wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste warum ich auf Vincent komme, kA hat irgendwas mit nem Game zutun xD

@Person unter mir:
Bitte das "Magic" bei der Assoziation weglassen das steht da nur weil Darrok schon belegt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. September 2009)

MagicDarrok 
Darrok &#8594; klingt orcisch vielleicht aus WoW oder War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> AUch wenns vermutlich was mit Starwars ist (:


Selor und Star Wars passt nicht so gut zusammen.^^

Breakyou... hmm...
klingt als ob du jemanden zusammen schlagen möchtest.


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

klingt wie Skater+Hero

nicht ganz 
bin eigentlich ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Das einzige was mir dabei in den Sinn kommt ist irgendein möchtegern Gangster der versucht extrem cool zu wirken wenn er Englisch spricht obwohl der nichts kann O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

selor - sailor - sailor moon :X


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

LordofDemons -> Kil'jeaden
oder... *Lordof*D*emo*n*s* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (29. September 2009)

ally on -> online ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

pash - bash - german bash.org

@ alion: das war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Hmm... beherrscht da jemand seine Dämonen ?! Klingt so ein bissel...


----------



## Vicell (29. September 2009)

Winnipuh :b


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

Vitel :>


----------



## Phash (30. September 2009)

Dungeon Keeper - da war man ja ein Lord of Demons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

Phash -> Splash -> Platsch


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

Das erste was mir dazu eingefallen is.. Aion.. weil ich mich direkt verlesen hab


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Ging mir auch so mit Aion^^

Artherk, erinnert mich irgend wie an Arthur-->King Arthur^^


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

erinnert mich an das bayerische wort.. resch also hart/zäh


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

Arthek - Arthik - artikulieren


----------



## Tade (1. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Namen verfalle ich in tiefe Unterwürfigkeit und bete vor diabolischen Schrecken verschont zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Klingt wie ein norddeutscher Männername...Oder erinnert mich an Spongebob- Thadeus (wird der überhaupt so geschrieben ...*kopfkratzt*)


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Winipek erinnert mich an ein kleines rosa Schweinchen. Da gabs mal so nen Zeichentrickfilm oder ne Serie oder sowas als ich ein kleines Kind war mit nem Schwinchen namens Winipek. Weiss aber nicht mehr wirklich worums da ging.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2009)

Da Vater...
Der Vater... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Star Wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könntest bei deinem namen an ne Mischung Sonic & Star Wars gedacht haben^^


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný = Mini ?^^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

Denk dabei irgendwie....hm...an jemanden der verblutet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem namen muss ich an japanische Animes denken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

hört sich irgendwie orcisch an ^.^


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hört sich irgendwie orcisch an ^.^



Ist auch so gewollt ^^


Hört sich wie ein perverser Killer an finde ich :/ (also DER Lachmann)


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich an Krishna, oder Grishna ... oder so ... diese Fanatiker halt.^^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

Das selbe wie oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

irgend n asiatischer name halt 

hast sowieso mal gesagt das du asiatischer herkunft bist, nicht oder?


----------



## sympathisant (15. Oktober 2009)

erinnert an irgendnen schlechten horror-splatter-film ...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

erinnert mich an nen symphatischen typ :>


----------



## X-Zero (12. November 2009)

Mir fällt dazu Overlord ein XD

So far


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_YaY Thread nekrophilie xD 

_


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2009)

Rexo erinnert mich an Furry.


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2009)

Erinnert mich an... Turok.


----------



## Alion (13. November 2009)

Benji9 -> Beijing -> Peking


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. November 2009)

lass das L weg und du hast Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

Hmmm... dabei muss ich an Gorgonen denken...


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. November 2009)

die allianz is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

die macht des schattens...^^


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

An Buddha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

ich muss bei nawato an energiesparlampen denken wegen dem wort *wat* auch wenns mit 2t eigendlich geschrieben wird :>


----------



## Haramann (15. November 2009)

Erinnert bissle an eine Neonlampe


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

an einen Friseur ?
(Haramann -> Haarmann)


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Hackfleisch (hmm yummy ;P)

wegen Hackse (Hackspeter = Hackfleisch)


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

mhh...assari....asa...ahh...ASATOR
WAAAAAAAA
assari erinnert mich an asator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Sry aber lachen = Lustig = clown

srry


----------



## Arosk (17. November 2009)

Erinnert mich an > ASS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Aoste = Trockenfleisch Stäbchen


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

irgend wie an Assassine...das machen die 2 ss aus ;P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Irgendwie an Snorre von Wicky




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

Klingt nach ner Kombination von:
asozial + Atari = Assari
Also ein asozialer Atari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Da Vatar
Der Vater ;P


----------



## Hackseputt (18. November 2009)

Hmmm an Atari ?


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

An etwas kapput hacken...=D


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

faceroller


----------



## Alion (19. November 2009)

Hackseputt, Hack se Putt, Hack sie Kaputt.

Erinnert mich an Frauen verprügeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

Nein !!! Feind verprügeln....
Alion -> Alien ?


----------



## Winipek (19. November 2009)

Also ich denk da an Hackse > Haxe > Fuß = Fuß gebrochen.


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Winipek -> Wienerpek -> Wienerpack -> Packung Wiener Würstchen


----------



## Powerflower (14. Januar 2010)

hmm Assasine?


----------



## dragon1 (14. Januar 2010)

Powerflower schrieb:


> hmm Assasine?


an Canabis Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

An einen jungen Teenie, der unbedingt cool sein und sich dragon nennen wollte. Da es dragon leider shcon gab haste halt ne 1 dahinter gemacht. (nicht ernst nehmen).


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Januar 2010)

Jemand, der Alkopops aufgrund des bekannten "Missbrauchs" von Jugendlichen gerne versteuert hätte.^^

EDIT: Ne halt ... sind sie ja schon ... naja egal.^^


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2010)

Aderlass soll ja gesund sein...keine Ahnung wie die Medizin heute dazu steht xD


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

simpsons was den auch sonst?


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> simpsons was den auch sonst?


naja das "El" bezieht sich auf eine lustige szene in einer Folge...aber iiist ja auch egal


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Ich kenne die Szene ^^ 

10/10
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_M3SptFzew0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Rexona 
also n Deo :O


----------



## Powerflower (15. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Rexona
> also n Deo :O


an nen hexenmeister der dämologie geskillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Januar 2010)

hippie ^^ o:


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Erinnert mich an Charlie Brown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

edit1: war auf der falschen seite -.-

edit2: das bow erinnert mich irgendwie an nen bogen


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_an ne kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

damit assoziiere ich seit neuestem Furry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (16. Januar 2010)

Erinnert mich an eine muhende Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

irgendwie an bogen oder lil pow wow :/


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

Hm, weiss zwar nicht warum.
Aber mir kam zuerst Diablo 2 in den Sinn als ich den Namen gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (24. Januar 2010)

Hab erst Karies gelesen..^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich assoziere daraus Mankind bzw. Mick Foley zu seinen WWE Zeiten. Kp wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopops. Diese Getränke, die jetzt ab 18 sind und damals "kaum" Alkohol hatten. Als sich die Kinder und Jugendlichen immer Koma 'gsoffen haben.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Lekraan:

französisch: le kraan. dt. der kran. ein franz. _kraan[/] hat ein auf der spitze eine riesige baskenmütze und ist blau weiß gestreift. benutzt wird er nur um enorme mengen baguette zu heben._


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2010)

yammi trolli süßigkeiten...


----------



## Amarillo (3. Februar 2010)

Erinnert ganz klar an Schmuck!


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Erinnert mich an Amaretto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Nawato evtl. ein Japanischer Name?


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Nbsp was ist das? Und wieso erinnert mein Nick immer an Japanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab den damals einfach nur in die Tastatur getippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dein Name erinnert mich an die Wutanzeige eines Kriegers in WoW xD


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nbsp was ist das? Und wieso erinnert mein Nick immer an Japanisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso das??^^


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> Wieso das??^^



wegen Rage und Bar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Wutleiste für mich ^^


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Naruto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für diesen Vergleich musst du BRENNEN!!!!!!!!! ICH HASSE NARUTO!!!!!!

Lekraan erinnert mich an Lepra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (3. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Für diesen Vergleich musst du BRENNEN!!!!!!!!! ICH HASSE NARUTO!!!!!!
> 
> Lekraan erinnert mich an Lepra
> 
> ...



Der Name klingt wie "NATO" ^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich muss da an Rudi aus dem LTB denken


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. Februar 2010)

Erinnert mich spontan an One Piece^^


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Februar 2010)

Lucifer May Cry klingt irgendwie wie eine Melodicgothicmetalband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Capslock halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man auch Hochstellfeststelltaste sagen?^^


----------



## Amarillo (4. Februar 2010)

Winipek

Kreuzung aus Wini Puh und Wikipedia


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Marillen ... hm lecker! *gg*


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Selbstmordgefärdetes Obst oO hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

Bei den drei Anfangsbuchstaben fällt mich sofort Assassin ein xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Japanisches Gleitgel.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

.... Finanzamt


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Ein selbstmordgefährdeter Vogel in, bzw. aus Neuseeland


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

hehe http://www.lekra.de/html/werksverkauf.html


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

och mann .. winnipuh...=(^^
Lekraan- klingt nach einem französischem Adligen der zum Vampir wurde und über den ein Film gedreht wurde^^


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Japanisches Gleitgel.



WHAT THE ... 

@Winipek 

Es erinnert mich ziemlich an diesen komischen Winidingsbums Bären.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Er reimt sich auf Tomato


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

Klingt nach ner Abkürzung beim simsen, mit nem leichten Ghettoeinschlag...
Asayur.

A say  u  r

A (I) -  say (say) - u (you´re) - r (right) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okee...vielleicht ein bischen weit hergeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

erinnert mich irgendwie an die nerftötende werbung mit mini wini ist doch klar xD

nur das pek passt nid ganz dazu evtl ne abkürzung




mini wini premium evolution kid .. oder so ^^


----------



## Death_Master (13. Februar 2010)

Erinnert mich an Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Death_Master errinnert mich irgendwie an den "durchschnittlichen Schurkennamen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, oder an einen "standard CS-Namen" *g*


----------



## Dling (15. Februar 2010)

Erinnert mich Iwi an Assasine.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Erinnert mich Iwi an Assasine..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dling...hat für mich etwas japanisches, etwas durchschnittliches aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne (könnte am Müsli liegen ;P)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Februar 2010)

hm...Topfkopf...erinnert mich an...Töpfe....und....Köpfe...wahnsinn...
 
i-wie aber auch an Michel aus Lönneberga...der hat immer die töpfe ausgeleckt und hat dann seinen kopf nimmer rausbekommen


----------



## PoPo (25. Februar 2010)

Sweet Mushrooms - Die kleinen süßen Pilze aus Super Mario oder eine dunkle Nebengasse irgend wo in Holland an der man kleine Pilze in süßen Plastiktüten kaufen ^^


----------



## Xelyna (26. Februar 2010)

Popo .. äh.. ja.. erinnert mich natürlich an den italienischen Fluss ! .. ^^


----------



## rastafari203 (7. März 2010)

Xelyna hmm klingt wie ne weibliche Blutelfe xD


----------



## sKYlarK51 (8. März 2010)

klingt mir wie ne Rastafahndung bei ner Sarafi oder so ähnlich.

oder vlllt machen seine Läuse ne Safari durch seine Locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valumes (8. März 2010)

Skylark sind fiese Feldlerchen oO davon 51stk? waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!11
erinnert mich aber auch an kopf+tastatur = buchstabenhaufen


----------



## Salona (8. März 2010)

Valumes hört sich für mich an wie Volumen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. März 2010)

Salona... erinnert mich an den Wilden Westen mit den Saloons.


----------



## Krudi (10. März 2010)

Erinnert mich an die Alkopopsteuer und dämliche Diskussionen darüber im Politikunterricht :'D


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Krokodil. Könnte der Name eines Krododils sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (11. März 2010)

an ganz kleine süße putzige wessen die man besser nicht mit wasser sauber machen sollte^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Hmmmm der Wrathbringer von Sunnay? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

ich musste als erstes an schauspieler keanu reeves denken, weil der mal siddartha (oder so ähnlich) gespielt hat, der wohl historisches vorbild für buddha war oder zumindest irgendwiesowas in der richtung...


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2010)

Villian... hmm... erinnert mich an einen butler. 
wie der von batman .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick hab ich Donau (Fluss) gelesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Beim zweiten Blick kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Entweder dominant (bedarf keiner Erklärung) oder Domino, das Steinchenspiel.


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

Ups, da fällt mir sofort was unanständiges ein ... so im Sinne von Möhrewringer, naja und wer seine "Möhre wringt"...das Bedarf wohl keiner weiteren Erläuterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. März 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ups, da fällt mir sofort was unanständiges ein ... so im Sinne von Möhrewringer, naja und wer seine "Möhre wringt"...das Bedarf wohl keiner weiteren Erläuterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


winipek.... klingt indianisch aber erinnert mich an ieine alte trickfilm serie


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Thoor... Mjölnir...Edda... Mythologie


----------



## Abrox (17. März 2010)

Thoor erinnert mich an den fast gleichnamigen Gott Thor.

Ein anderer Name Thors ist Donar.

Von Donar leitet sich Donner ab.

Die Kombination daraus ist Doner.

Doner liest sich fast wie Döner.

Aus deinem Name assoziiere ich also das ich hungrig bin.

Ab zum Imbiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (17. März 2010)

abrox -> aproz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Neyru erinnert mich stark an Nayru, Din und Farore die drei Göttinen des Triforce aus Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mafiamike (23. März 2010)

Erinnert mich an einen Kranich oder wie der geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Ein Mafioso mit den Namen Mike, nicht der Pate aber genauso mächtig ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tounho (30. September 2010)

Tokkrash hört sich i-wie Orkisch an, wie Garrosh.


----------



## Mafiosis (1. Oktober 2010)

Das erste an was ich bei dem Namen denke ist ne Pizza "Tonno" :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

Es war einmal ein einflussreicher Mann. Er machte Angebote, die man nicht ablehnen konnte. Und an dem Geburtstag seiner Tochter hat man einen Wunsch frei.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Er erinnert mich, an "Meister" Buddha.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2010)

Erinnert mich an Reflux, als Bestandteil von "Refluxösophagitis". Kurz: Speiseröhrenentzündung aufgrund von Zurückfließen von Magensäure in die Speiseröhre. Macht sich als Sodbrennen bemerkbar, jeder, der mehr als dreimal Sodbrennen im Monat hat, hat das. Wird meistens als Nebendiagnose bei ner Magenspiegelung gestellt.

Ich denke zu medizinisch.


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmRwMFUweC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hage? Jemand se Hage? XD


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Oktober 2010)

Schneemaus ist n Mädchenname  

Ging mir spontan den Kopf.
Kennt jemand noch Lucifer von Einslive ?
Luci ist n Mädchenname *G* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYH8Gsxajlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja ganz klar. Das ging mir zuerst durch den Kopf.


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Reflox....= Relaxo?(Pokemon)


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Reflox= Relaxo?(Pokemon?)


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2010)

awon... Avon?


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Schneemaus, sowie der Schneehase. Gibt es die überhaupt ? Die Schneemaus?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2010)

Herr der Ringe

(kein plan aber klingt irgendwie so "herr der ringig"  könnte irgendso ne elben-tante sein oder so ^^ )


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

so ein ego... xD


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Name an eine tonne...


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Reflox ist wie Reflex nur falsch geschrieben - oder das war schon vergeben^^


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania erinnert mich an Star trek oder sowas


----------



## Lakaisha (13. Oktober 2010)

hm... Masterxox erinnert michirgendwie an einen Meister und an ein Pokemon (ja ich gebe zu, einige vorposter haben mich auf das Pokemon gebrach ;-) ) 

da gab es dochmal ein Pokemon das nannte sich Xatu also... 
das Meister-Pokemon Xatu ist der vorposter hier für mich ^^ - oder so in der art


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei Lakaisha denke ich sofort an da Lied "Aisha Aisha ecouté moi..." oder so ähnlich


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania - das Land der Lykantrophen. Das Gegenstück zu  Transilvanien.


----------



## Tounho (13. Oktober 2010)

Elvis und Meer xD


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Tounho ist wie Ronaldinho oder Juninho ein bras. Fußballspieler


----------



## TheEwanie (13. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania = Trackmania im Werwolf style.


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Awon.

A
Won

A
Win

Ein Sieg?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Oktober 2010)

Nickname von Dominic? Oder aber es ist ein Ausspruch, sowie "Du mich auch !" nur mit einem bayrischen Dialekt "Do mi nau!"


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Oktober 2010)

Klingt für mich irgendwie wie elsewhere...


----------



## Lari (15. Oktober 2010)

Feivel der Mauswanderer... lang ists her


----------



## S.E.Lain (19. Oktober 2010)

Da schießen mir irgendwie die wörter "Lari Fari" in den kopf da ich eigendlich nie wusste was das heißt hab ich mal wikipedia geschaut 

 In der Umgangssprache wird übertriebener Unsinn oder weitgehend sinnloses Gerede so bezeichnet. Außerdem bezeichnet der Ausdruck Zustände der Unentschiedenheit, Halbherzigkeit oder Unernsthaftigkeit, ähnlich wie Wischiwaschi, Kokolores, Humbug, Firlefanz, Kladderadatsch oder Mumpitz.

ergibt mehr oder weniger sinn xD


----------



## Mäuserich (19. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem Kürzel S. E. muss ich immer an "second edition" denken.

Lain würde ich aufgrund der Aussprache mit Lane assoziieren und damit denke ich automatisch an LoL, DotA und Co.


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Kosename: Sie = Maus/Mausi , Er = Mäuserich ^^


----------



## Norica (14. November 2010)

muss ich grad an die Insel denken  ....


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Erinnert mich an den einen Charakter aus einem Buch von Sujata Massey, Tante Nori.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2010)

erinnert mich an das stilmitteln euphemismus.


----------



## Norica (14. November 2010)

erinnert mich stark an eine ... grüne Brille


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

erinnert mich irgendwie an einen schokoriegel


----------



## jojooboy (14. November 2010)

dein name erinnert mich irgednwie an ein Tier :S ^^


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Nickname eines Gangmitglieds


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

Winni Pooh


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

stylmittel


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Olli sei mal bitte still jetzt


----------



## Onico (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Olli sei mal bitte still jetzt



Erinnert mich an en Bogen xD
Naja wird wohl der Name deiner Schamanin sein...

Ps: Nehmt als meinen Namen bitte "Albatra" her, so wollt
ich mich immer nennen, nur leider kann man sich nicht umbenennen... ):


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Albatra erinnert mich an einen Albatross...sind die nicht ziemlich komisch drauf, wenn die starten wollen?
Onico erinnert mich an Zwiebelringe


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

Ellesmere ist ein Ort in England, Nähe Wrexham, und in Wrexham war ich schon mal (muß man aber nicht gesehen haben...)


----------



## Fearzone (18. November 2010)

Dein Name erinnert mich definitiv an Eragon, ich weiss zwar nicht mehr genau wieso, und bin auch grad zu faul um es zu googeln. Aber ich glaube eine Stadt der Elfen heisst so.

Greetz

Fearzone (oh man ich weiss was jetzt kommt -.- )


----------



## Wolfmania (19. November 2010)

bei Fearzone denk ich an Metal-Band - so wie Fear Factory -


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (19. November 2010)

Bei Wolfmania denke ich an die 80er Jahre, da kam irgendwie ein Werwolf-Film nach dem anderen raus.


----------



## Lenatowenaar (19. November 2010)

*Blutsegeladmiral uff da bekomme ich nur das grauen in letzterzeit einfach zuviele fraktionen auf erfürchtig gebracht lol
*


----------



## Ellesmere (20. November 2010)

Lena kauft einen krieg ...ja ich weiss auch nicht wie ich darauf komm klingt aber für mich so ...irgendwie


----------



## I'm a God called Seniso (23. November 2010)

Ahjo, kommt wahrscheinlich aus Ellesmere, kann sonst nicht viel anfangen damit. Die Frage ist dann nur noch, falls es so sein sollte, aus welchem Ellesmere.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Naja... sagt mir jetzt nichts. Seniso wird wohl irgendein Name sein.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

Ceiwyn klingt für mich elbisch. Vielleicht hat der Name ja auf Sindarin sogar eine Bedeutung, aber nachgucken werd ich jetzt nicht ^^


----------



## Luminesce (24. November 2010)

hmm schneemaus erinnert mich an ein weisses nagetier o.ô


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2010)

Da gibt'S ein ganz tolles Puzzle-Game namens Lumines.


----------



## Euphemia (24. November 2010)

Einfach nur Schrotti erinnert mich an Scotty beam me up!


----------



## Ellesmere (24. November 2010)

Euphemia=Euphelia= Ophelia! Ah!
Shakespeare-Hamlet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Armes Ding ...


----------



## Freyen (26. November 2010)

Ellesmere --> Erdkundeunterricht der *pfüütohhmmm* ich glaub 10. Klasse  
Und eine Königin war auch irgendwie involviert... zu lange her 

Aber die Meere werden wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in Seemeilen sondern in Ellen gemessen


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

hm irgendwie denk ich an Freyen --> Feyen --> Feyenoord --> Feyenoord Rotterdam


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

Ego ganz klar Ego Shooter 

Und 1899 Hoffenheim


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2011)

demarvin -> marvin
&
demarvin -> dvarvin -> dwarf [Zwerg]

Ein Zwerg der Marvin heisst.


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Sean Buddha

Sean -> Vorname -> Bezug auf seine eigene individuelle Person.

Buddha -> Wörtlich: "Erwachter".

"Erwachter Sean" -> "Sean der Erwachte", (klingt Edel ).


._
_


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Da fällt mir irgendwie nur eins ein...

Muuuhya


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 assoziiere ich mit Egoismus   

Aber im Ernst wenn i deinen Namen lese und das Ava sehe, erinnere ich mich an einen alten Kollegen


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

lol wieso das? 

ja die doppeldeutigkeit ist gewollt, aber jeder der mich kennt würd das Gegenteil von mir behaupten...

Ferner is "Ego" ja nix anderes als "Ich" auf lateinisch 

edit: oh sorry hier rumlabern is ja blöd mit Dracun weitermachen plz ^^


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> lol wieso das?
> 
> ja die doppeldeutigkeit ist gewollt, aber jeder der mich kennt würd das Gegenteil von mir behaupten...



Außer wenn er dich Grinsend mit 2 Zombie-Cocktails durch den Club-Dungeon schweben sieht.  

Aber Happy Hour ist eben Happy Hour.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

eben happy hour! hätte ich 3ehände gehabt wär ich mit 3 rumgeschwebt 
außerdem hab ich einen davon geteilt, bzw fast ganz abgegeben. soviel zu egoistisch 

dann mach ich halt weiter aber dann klink ich mich hier aus wir zerstören den thread ^^

Wir waren bei Dracun...

hm DracHuhn... ein feuerspeiendes huhn mit riesigen schwingen... 

ich weiß, sehr simpel aber was soll ich machen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899-> Egomane


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (17. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie an Wasserspender.


----------



## Rhokan (19. Januar 2011)

Steve Jobs 0o


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Januar 2011)

Da Assoziiere ich ein Bild mit.
Ein Krieger, in schon etwas länger getragener Rüstung, mit einem Zweihänder in einem schneebedeckten Wald.
Rhokan der furchtlose!


----------



## Topperharly (20. Januar 2011)

Bk, is auf unserem server (todeswache) die abkürzung für blutende Klingen, und eleanor erinnert mich an bioshock klick


----------



## Phash (20. Januar 2011)

TopperHarly -> TopperHarley so hiess doch der Typ in HotShots, oder? sehr amüsant!


----------



## Friedjoffchen (27. Januar 2011)

Phash ist ein Name der wassergeboren ist. Gegeben einem kleinen Jungen, der auf einer verträumten Insel das Licht der Welt erblickte. Durch einen heftigen Sturm und weiterer unglücklicher Umstände wurde er in die weite Welt geworfen. Seine Macht und Ausdauer sind diesem Schicksal geschuldet zu, Wanderer zu werden. Die Suche nach seiner Heimat macht ihn zum überragenden Jäger , nur dass er der wichtigsten Spur in seinem Leben nicht folgen kann und somit nicht heimfindet.

oder so ähnlich .....


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

Oh mein Gott... ^^

Würde ja jetzt auch gerne sowas aus dem ärmel schüttel, aber meine Assoziation ist da eher einfacher Natur...

Friedjoffchen klingt für mich wie Friedhöffchen...

Also denke ich an einen kleinen putzigen, sonnigen, schönen Friedhof...

Oder nem kleinen Möchtegern-Gruftie der nicht mit den anderen spielen darf, weil er einfach nich pöööse genug is...


----------



## Friedjoffchen (1. Februar 2011)

Nu ist mein Zwerg aber sauer, obwohl es stimmt, der ist nicht böse genug nur grantelig! Ach ja Erzdiebstahl läßt die oben genannte Namensinterpretation zur Realität werden, vornehmlich am Schauplatz der Tat, leider meist mit dem Ergebnis dass der Zwerg tot ist

Nun gut EGO, das kann nur ein Italiener sein, der sich seiner Abstammung schämt, aber sich aus Angst vor seiner Mama nicht traut den Namen ganz abzulegen. So präsentiert  er die Initialen seines Namens Enrico Guiseppe Onplania der Welt. Gleich einem Schild präsentiert er ein Logo, das sich an eine starke Spielzeugmarke anlehnt, hinter dem er sich zurückziehen kann. Die Auswahl des Logos ist nur natürlich, wurzelt sie doch in einer Zeit erfolgreicher Bautätigkeit und  bunter Farben. 
Ein wenig undurchsichtig ist wer sich wirklich dahinter verbirgt, denn vom kindlichen Gnom bis gedankenlosem Ork, verspieltem Elf kann sich jeder Charakter hinter den Initialen verbergen, so dass nahe liegt es in Wirklichkeit mit einem undurchsichtigem Schurken zu tun zu haben, der alle Rollen spielt.

Nichts für ungut aber mehr gibt der Name nicht her für eine Geschichte.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie muss ich an Friedhof denken....


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2011)

Hackseputt-> Hack sie putt-> Zerstörung
Hackseputt-> Hax sie putt-> Manipulation
Hackseputt->Hachse putt-> Kein essen


----------



## Hackseputt (27. Februar 2011)

mal rein vom Namen her: Eine Robbe ;P
Ansonsten: Eine vieeel zu große Signatur xD


----------



## Lucazz (28. Februar 2011)

Ich musste erst drüber nachdenken, an welchen Namen mich Deiner erinnert, aber ich wusste ich hab in Geschichte früher aufgepasst. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatschepsut


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. Februar 2011)

Mein kleiner Bruder heisst Lucas <3

Der kleine, süsse *und überhaupt ganz doll zum knuddeln und sooowieso*.

*Hust*

Naja, er wird dann doch schon 22....


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. März 2011)

Hört sich erstmal nach nem weiblichem Pimp (Zuhälter) an. 
Die zweite Überlegung wäre dann aber, dass du nen weiblichen Troll @ WoW spielst


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2011)

Ich würde jetzt an jemanden denken der 24 Stunden Zigaretten raucht ...


----------



## Miss Mojo (1. März 2011)

Ich denke an dieses französische Lied "Ella" oder so... und daran, dass ich mal nach ein paar Bier und drüber nachdenken gefragt habe warum man denn immer "Sie hat, Sie hat" singt? Also Ella as oder wie es geschrieben wird -.-

Haha.

Naja aber Smeeeeeere hört sich auch an wie Smirgol... Mhm. Schwierig. Ein weiterer Sponateinfall: Streichkäse  "Mhmmm - mit Ellesmeeeeeer beginnt der Tag wie im Urlaub" und dann beisst eine Tante in ein Knäcke mit Ellesmere


----------



## Kaosu (1. März 2011)

Ihr werdet es mir nicht glauben aber das Erste an was ich denke bei Mojo is der Club in Hamburg  

=D


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Hm, also das Erste was mir bei dem Namen in den Sinn kam, war der kleine Drache mit dem Wunsch Feuerwehrmann zu werden. Nach kurzer Recherche musste ich aber feststellen das der Grisu heißt.
Kaosu soll wohl japanisch für Chaos sein? Dazu fälllt mir nur Captain Chaos a.k.a. BUtters von Southpark ein.


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. März 2011)

Ein Admiral, der die Segel seines Schiffes täglich mit frischem Blut streichen lässt...
Was dümmeres fällt mir nich ein xD


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2011)

Schnee im September. :I


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

Hmm wenn man das l vor das f setzt, das f zu einem a macht sowie o mit x vertauscht erhalte ich ein Pokemon


----------



## Ayuda (5. März 2011)

das Offensichtliche^^.. ich denk da an Petrograd


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2011)

Irgendwie denk ich dabei an Ayurveda xD


----------



## Stevesteel (15. März 2011)

Spontan fällt mir dazu Duschgel ein.


----------



## Lassart (26. März 2011)

cooler typ, der cool ist.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

Da fällt mir nur er hier ein! ^^


----------



## Skillorius (3. April 2011)

kenn ich nich •_•


----------



## Reflox (5. April 2011)

Ein geskillter Paladin...


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Reflexvisier


----------



## NamenloserHeld (5. April 2011)

Aluminium 2.0


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2011)

Held ohne Namen ?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2011)

Ein Känguruh auf einem Skateboard, das einen Olli macht.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. April 2011)

DER Schrottinator! Der der alles zu Schrott macht


----------



## NamenloserHeld (6. April 2011)

An einen zu klein geratenen und zudem noch massiv übergewichtigen Elf ... 
sry hab da so n kleines Trauma *schüttel *schüttel


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> DER Schrottinator! Der der alles zu Schrott macht



So zutreffend, wie dieses Assoziation auf mein RL trifft, sollte ich wohl wirklich meinen bürgerlichen Namen in mein Pseudonym ändern lassen. 

@Topic: Jemand, der ganz großer Gothic-Fan ist.


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2011)

Arnold Mülltonnenegger?


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Reflexvisier ?^^


----------



## Ellesmere (8. April 2011)

Erinnert mich an Æon Flux.
Ein bissel verstümmelt aber ansonsten kommts hin^^


----------



## Jordin (8. April 2011)

In Neuseeland gibt’s nen Ort + Lake der Ellesmere heißt. Bin ich oft dran vorbei gefahren. Hübsch da


----------



## Gazeran (8. April 2011)

Yoda xD

Jorda ftw
Jordin...


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Gadgetzan umgebaut?^^


----------



## Michalute (9. April 2011)

Æon Flux kam mir jetzt im Gedankenblitz :-)


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Micha der Laute spielt


----------



## Michalute (10. April 2011)

roflcopter ( kicher )


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2011)

einen kleinen Drachen^^


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

Bonbons?^^


----------



## NamenloserHeld (11. April 2011)

noch immer Aluminium 2.0


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

ein fremder Held


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2011)

Oxidiertes Aluminium ?!?


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2011)

Ein russischer Nachtelf


----------



## Ayi (23. Juli 2012)

Erinnert mich an das Wort "Reflex"


----------



## Mograin (24. Juli 2012)

Hört sich wie Aye an was Matrosen immer sagen^^


----------



## Geology rocks! (24. Juli 2012)

klingt wie "Morgen", als Gruß


----------



## Alux (24. Juli 2012)

Hört sich für mich an das Geology awesome ist.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (24. Juli 2012)

ich Assoziiere alux mit ajax


----------



## Mograin (24. Juli 2012)

Hochfürst Saurfang zhe Grrreatest Superman on Azeroth!


----------



## SuperSaurfang (24. Juli 2012)

Hochlord Morgraine stets zu diensten


----------



## Ayi (26. Juli 2012)

Ich assoziiere mit dem Namen, dass er
1. WoW spielt
2. Saurfang mag


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

An die kleinen Viecher von Starwars die immer ayiiiiii jah ! rufen


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

WASSERTEST! WASSERTEST! WASSERTEST!


----------



## cefear (6. August 2012)

Klingt nach Frühstücksflocken =D


----------



## floppydrive (6. August 2012)

Counter Terrorist Win


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

floppydisk ^^


----------



## Ayi (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> WASSERTEST! WASSERTEST! WASSERTEST!



was anderes fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Joa ich würd jetzt auch mal Aye Aye Captain sagen 



H2OTest schrieb:


> An die kleinen Viecher von Starwars die immer ayiiiiii jah ! rufen



Ich denk mal du meinst die Jawas..oder entfernt die Ewoks.

BTW: Wehe einer sagt Aluminium oder Ajaxx, mein Name ist eh schon so aufgelegt, da muss was ganz simples assoziiert werden so verdammt kreativlos wie der is xD


----------



## ego1899 (7. August 2012)

Aluminium... Hm schade, der Name lässt nich viel Spielraum für lustigere Assoziationen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2012)

An einen Narzisst, da ego =ich und dann noch geburtstag ..tzzzzz.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (9. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> An einen Narzisst, da ego =ich und dann noch geburtstag ..tzzzzz.



Ich glaub das ist jemand, der ist einfach Sozial komplett inkompatibel und nimmt sich selbst nicht ganz so ernst


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2012)

Mandelheilung oO


----------



## wowfighter (21. August 2012)

Wasser mathearbeit XD oO

(bei test muss ich immer an Mathe denken )


----------



## Ayi (21. August 2012)

Trotz der Signatur, die etwas anderes sagt, würde ich bei diesem Namen einfach nur an jemanden denken, der WoW spielt / gespielt hat


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Hm ja... Schlicht, aber einleuchtend... Genau wie bei mir...

Ein Ei  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

6egomane


----------



## Silmyiél (21. August 2012)

Chemiestunden


----------



## Ellesmere (21. August 2012)

Herr der Ringe!


----------



## Ayi (22. August 2012)

Erinnert mich an das englische Wort "elsewhere"


----------



## leximo (12. Oktober 2012)

League of Legends


----------



## Dabears (13. Oktober 2012)

Lexi-kon? ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkoRatic (9. Januar 2013)

Bloody Eyes erinnert mich irgendwie an das Mangekyo Sharingan aus Naruto


----------



## Ayi (27. Januar 2013)

DarkoRatic .. außer, dass der Name an das Wort "Dark" angelehnt ist, fällt mir dazu nicht viel ein.


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Januar 2013)

Ayurveda?


----------



## Ayi (1. Februar 2013)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> Ayurveda?



Ne, damit hat mein Name nichts zu tun  In Wirklichkeit geht es eher um meinen ersten Rollenspiel-Char Alenya, deren Kurzforum "Ayi" war. Aber es geht hier in dem Thread ja auch nicht darum, das richtig zu erraten. Nur wegen des Fragezeichens am Ende beantworte ich das mal^^

Was deinen Namen betrifft, so stammt der glaub ich aus Dune.. Aber so genau weiß ich das jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Februar 2013)

Piraten  Ay Ay Captain :-


----------



## FoKzT (16. April 2013)

Filmyiel der Film


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Das F-Wort für das weibliche Genital O.o


----------



## Astarod (4. November 2013)

Der Verdorbene/Der Korrupter Gnosis^^


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Ein Stern Namens "OD"


----------

